# Trooper Joshua Miller



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Trooper Joshua Miller 
*Pennsylvania State Police
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 7, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, June 7, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Trooper Joshua Miller was shot and killed while attempting to apprehend a kidnapping suspect.

At 7:45 pm members of the Nazareth Police Department responded to a report of a protection-from-abuse order violation involving a weapon. As they arrived, the suspect took a 9-year-old boy from his mother at gunpoint and fled the location in a vehicle, leading to a 40 mile vehicle pursuit.

The suspect's vehicle was stopped in Coolbaugh Township (Monroe County) when members of the Pennsylvania State Police utilized the PIT maneuver, causing the vehicle to crash. Following the crash, the suspect opened fire on officers, killing Trooper Miller and wounding another trooper. The suspect was also killed the the exchange of gunfire.

Trooper Miller was assigned to the Swiftwater State Police Barracks.
Agency Contact Information
Pennsylvania State Police
1800 Elmerton Avenue
Harrisburg, PA 17110

Phone: (717) 783-5556

_*Please contact the Pennsylvania State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Trooper Miller


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace Trooper.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rest in peace brother!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

RIP Brother


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

RIP My Brother


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Trooper Miller


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace brother, Knowing you made the difference.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Trooper


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

RIP Trooper Miller.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

TRPDiesel said:


> RIP Trooper


+10000

If there is ever a more honorable way to go out than trying to save the life of a child, I don't know what is.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Trooper Miller.


----------

